#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταβίβαση ακινήτου εντός σχεδίου θέλει τοπογραφικό με ΕΓΣΑ;

## Excadrix

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.μια ερώτηση. για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου εντός σχεδίου μου ζήτησε η συμβολαιογράφος τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμένες ΕΓΣΑ. γνωρίζει κάποιος με ποιον νόμο ορίστηκε αυτό? το ψάχνω και το μόνο που βρίσκω είναι για τα αυθαίρετα . ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

§15 άρθρου 49 Ν.4030/11
"Η βεβαίωση του μηχανικού που προβλέπεται στο άρθρο 23 §4 του Ν.4014/2011 συνοδεύεται  από τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα, εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων."
Όπου αναφέρεται "κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων"  νοείται το ΕΓΣΑ.

Δες και την §3 του άρθρου 49 του Ν.4042/12

Κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## Kostas2002

Για την βεβαίωση
Ν4042/11 άρθρο 49§3



> α) Η βεβαίωση του μηχανικού που προβλέπεται στην παρ. 4 του άρθρου 23 του ν. 4014/2011 συνοδεύεται από τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα, σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ισχύουσες προδιαγραφές, εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων. *Τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα δεν απαιτείται στην περίπτωση που η παραπάνω βεβαίωση αφορά σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται εντός σχεδίου πόλης* ή εντός ορίων οικισμού  προϋφισταμένων του έτους 1923, καθώς και εντός ορίων οικισμών κάτω N4014 ΦΕΚ 209/Β/21.09.2011 των 2.000 κατοίκων, που καθορίζονται βάσει του από 24.4.1985 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ΄ 181).


Για το συμβόλαιο
Ν4042/11 άρθρο 49§3



> β) Όπου στην κείμενη νομοθεσία προβλέπεται η υποχρέωση επισύναψης τοπογραφικού διαγράμματος σε συμβόλαιο, εφεξής νοείται τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα εξαρτημένο από το κρατικό σύστημα συντεταγμένων, *εκτός αν το συμβόλαιο αφορά σε ακίνητο που βρίσκεται εντός σχεδίου πόλης* ή εντός ορίων οικισμού προϋφισταμένων του έτους 1923, καθώς και εντός ορίων οικισμών κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων, που καθορίζονται βάσει του από 24.4.1985 προεδρικού διατάγματος (Δ΄ 181) ευρισκόμενο εντός σχεδίου πόλεως ή ορίων οικισμού.

----------

